# Shellac Over Stain



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

How soon can I brush shellac over oil based stain and not cause problems? I have sprayed poly when the stain was still tacky and got away with it. The project is a shelf unit, not fine furniture.


----------



## vonhagen (Dec 5, 2011)

a couple hours i think andy depending on temp and humidity and its not fine furniture so go for it.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I would give it at least 8 hours. Check the stain can to see what it says, but generally oil stain will take 6 to 8 hours to totally dry depending on humidity etc.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Blaine, After the 'bubble finish' I'm going to ask questions first! Wayne, Oil stains are usually not totally dry after 24 hours in my experience but shellac seems so forgiving I wanted totry it because I'm in a big hurry here. Rance, The whole point of my question was: has anyone ever put shellac over 'partially dried stain? and if so, how did it work? Thanks for making me clarify my query.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

When it is dry, thats how long. 'Drying time' can vary significantly. If you are in a hurry, put it in front of a fan.

If you are ok with 'getting away' with stuff and are willing to re-do it if it fails, then it's your call.(not trying to be smart alek here). If it is not 'Fine Furniture', then you can do it quicker.

PS: My answers are as ambiguous as your question. (this WAS meant smart alek)


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

If you want to put shellac on wet oil base stain I think you asking for trouble but do a test on separate piece of wood and see how it works. I would suggest if your in a hurry a oil finish might not be the way to go. But the better the quality of the oil finish the faster it seems to dry.


----------



## vonhagen (Dec 5, 2011)

a1 jim says it right. try some samples and mark the time on each one the last being 24 hours and the first being one hour and see what happens. also note air temp and humidity then you can use this as a reference for the future.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

FOLLOW UP: I applied 3 coats of shellac over stain 12 hours after applying the stain. Stain was still a little tacky but the shellac dried fast and I applied additional coats of shellac at 2-3 hour intervals. It seemed to work great and I'll be able to assemble/deliver this unit tomorrow. Thanks for the input.


----------

